# CROW SETUP DECOY SETUP



## sponkey14

hey guys, i was wondering how u set up ur decoys, do you have the decoys facing the wind, or do u have them in a V shaped for landing, or are they just spreaded all over the place randomly :sniper:


----------



## retiredracer

I use a thin nylon cord tied to a small weight ( I use a motorcycle bar end) Its a small weight about 1 and a half inches long and weighs aprox. 1/4 pound. I throw the weight with the cord attached over a limb. The opposite end I use a fishing swivel that clips to the decoy. Then simply pull the decoy into the tree and tie off the cord so the decoy will be supported.


----------



## retiredracer

sponkey14 said:


> hey guys, i was wondering how u set up ur decoys, do you have the decoys facing the wind, or do u have them in a V shaped for landing, or are they just spreaded all over the place randomly :sniper:


 I place them randomly to create a scenario, for instance, I may have crows that are spread out and then I use a decoy rabbitt that I lay on its side and place a crow by the rabbitt to make it look like it eating. It helps to have a decoy scout in a nearby tree.


----------



## marcschultz

Have you tried a moving wing crow? They work great, but Crows learn quickly.


----------

